

Microsoft TypeScript: Can the father of C# save us from Javascript tyranny? - Floopsy
http://www.zdnet.com/microsoft-typescript-can-the-father-of-c-save-us-from-the-tyranny-of-javascript-7000005054/

======
Floopsy
Not 5 minutes ago, I published the following story on my blog:
[http://www.floopsy.com/post/32692569763/all-we-are-saying-
is...](http://www.floopsy.com/post/32692569763/all-we-are-saying-is-give-dart-
a-chance)

On my blog post, I mentioned a quote by Microsoft originally posted on
Wikipedia. Here is the quote:

“Some examples, like Dart, portend that JavaScript has fundamental flaws and
to support these scenarios requires a ‘clean break’ from JavaScript in both
syntax and runtime. We disagree with this point of view.” - Microsoft’s
JavaScript team

Just minutes after I publish my blog post, I read that Microsoft has released
"TypeScript".

So, which is it, Microsoft Javascript Team? Ok to criticize Dart, though,
right? Nevermind that Microsoft was working on its own Javascript alternative
all along?

~~~
tree_of_item
TypeScript doesn't contradict your quote. It isn't a "clean break" from
JavaScript in syntax or runtime: it's a typed superset of JavaScript, unlike
Dart which is a similar looking but fundamentally different language. Look at
how cumbersome it is to interop with JavaScript from Dart.

In fact, it's closer to JavaScript than _CoffeeScript_, whose slogan is "it's
just JavaScript".

TypeScript is what you'd expect from an organization who believes JavaScript
is mostly good: a very conservative extension addressing some of the larger
pain points (tooling and modularity).

